# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  مشكل در Datasheet View  شيرپوينت

## Ariaee.Tahereh

سلام بچه ها خوبيد؟ يه سوال من يك ليست از شيرپوينت در حالت datasheet View  قرار ميدهم كه چند رديف بين مثلا رديف 4 تا 10 اضافه كنم ولي با اضافه كردن رديف  انتهاي ليست اضافه ميشود چه كنم ؟

----------


## mona11

سلام.من یک لیست دارم که دارای 2 ستون هست.title , idهمونطور که میدونید فیلد آی دی، خودش مقدار میگیره و مقدارش دست ما نیست.اما فیلد تایتل رو میتونم خودم مقدار دهی کنم و طوری مقدار میدم بهش که مقدارش کمتر از، آی دی  آخرین رکورد توی لیست باشه.ینی اگر آی دی آخرین رکورد توی لیست من 10 هستش،من مقدار تایتل رکورد جدید رو 4 یا 5 یا 6 قرار میدم. بعد میرم لیست رو بر اساس تایتل مرتب سازی میکنم.نتیجه این میشه که رکورد جدیدی که ثبت کردم میاد در بین رکورد های دیگه قرار میگیره.همونطور که در شکل میبینید رکوردی که با فلش نشون داده شده،آخرین رکورد هست ولی در وسط لیست قرار گرفته است.حالا همین مرتب سازی رو در نمای دیتا شیت  انجام میدین و نتیجه به همین صورت نمایش داده میشود.Untitled.jpg

----------


## mona11

البته توی عکس ، فلش نیفتاده ولی منظورم همون رکورد وسط هستش :)

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

سلام مرسي مهندس محمد رضا :) خيلي لطف كرديد به اين نكته  Sort  اصلا دقت نكرده بودم ولي مشكل پابرجا بود بعد از Sort  و مشكلم اين بود كه نوع ستون من جنسش از نوع text  بود نه Numbering و بنابراين Sort  درست كار نميكرد الان type  به حالت Number  بردم اوكي شد . :تشویق:  بازم مرسي از دوست خوب

----------

